# If PAX got BADGES, what would they be for?



## UpoorPeople (Apr 13, 2017)

The competition is coming, but Uber can't lower fares any more than it already has (can it???). So maybe they'e planning on giving PAX BADGES, like they give drivers, to make them feel "special".

What would PAX BADGES be for?

I'll get it going:

*"Didn't puke too much."*


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Hottie of the day


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

Punctual
Personal Hygiene
Dressed to kill


I also think they should get corrective badges that stay on the account to remind them.

Stank
Rude
Unreasonable

etc


----------



## UpoorPeople (Apr 13, 2017)

*"$1 tip Superstar!!"*


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

"Walking, Talking, GPS"


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

Is smarter than a gps navigation system...


----------



## Scott Thatcher (Jul 8, 2017)

Good conversationalist


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Thanks for the Big mac badge
Contact high badge
wow you are actually standing outside ready to get in my car badge
tipping me more than the $2.53 min fare badge
nice chesticles badge


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

UpoorPeople said:


> The competition is coming, but Uber can't lower prices any more than it already has (can it???). So maybe they'e planning on giving PAX BADGES, like they give drivers, to make them feel "special".
> 
> What would PAX BADGES be for?
> 
> ...


For pet owners, a poo badge or maybe a mounted head of a dog.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Tihstae said:


> "Walking, Talking, GPS"


"Shitfaced"
Uberpool Champion


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

dooshbadge


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

"Awesome Rack"
"Curb Enthusiast" 
"Tipsy Tipper"


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

FUBAR
Poor Bastard
Lying ****
"No Show" Pro
Awkward Silence
Really Pissed Me Off


----------



## UpoorPeople (Apr 13, 2017)

*"Boy Scout Junkie!" *
(cleaned up all gear after using)


----------



## UpoorPeople (Apr 13, 2017)

the* "Squeaky clean hooker!" *badge
(appears to have had a shower after a job and before getting into your car)


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Toes on Kerb Superstar


----------



## UpoorPeople (Apr 13, 2017)

*"Dash cam Diva!!"*
(sings, tells jokes, dances, strips etc. for the dashcam)


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

The Bro (calls you nicknames like Bro, Dawg, Boss, Dude, etc.)

Most Millennial (can't spit out a sentence without the word "literally" in it)

The Chimney (smells like stale cigarettes)

Happy-Go-Lucky

Backseat PDA

Shortest Trip

Heaviest Suitcase


----------



## UpoorPeople (Apr 13, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> The Bro (calls you nicknames like Bro, Dawg, Boss, Dude, etc.)
> 
> Most Millennial (can't spit out a sentence without the word "literally" in it)


Love it


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 6, 2017)

The Silent Treatment - a pleasant hello and goodbye, and nothing else in between.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

The Navigator: don’t need no stinkin’ gps

Rock Groupie: still thinks she’s in the front row of the concert and lifts...well, you know

Music Connoisseur: likes your taste in tunes


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

"I Like It"

Says like every fifth word. "And she was like, hello. And I was like, hello back. And it was, like, so awkward. Like a weird thing."


----------



## Lowrdr3 (Jun 4, 2017)

Dj destroyer : tried to play music but was too drunk to work the stereo correctly. Also didn’t know the words to any song they played.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

you friend does not make $5000 a week driving uber badge


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

UberUber81 said:


> "Curb Enthusiast"


Hahaha


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

I’ll Tip you in the app badge aka lies
Cash tipper badge
Comparative driver badge
All up in your biz ness badge
Fully charged phone badge


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

Cleverest PAX Name
badge


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

ratethis said:


> I'll Tip you in the app badge aka lies
> Cash tipper badge
> Comparative driver badge
> All up in your biz ness badge
> Fully charged phone badge


Hahaha! Comparative driver.

"Our last driver went down a one way street."
"Our last driver couldn't find the apartment."
"Our last driver didn't speak English."
"Our last driver got offended when we talked about sex."

"Our last driver had crumbs on the back seat."
"Our last driver let us squeeze 6 people into a Corolla."


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

All the other riders tipped me badge


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Do you have an aux cord badge...

Best legs badge...

Best sob story badge...
(with a SadUber cluster for the best sob story of the month)

Best fare splitting team...

Best karaoke singer...

Best REAL singer...

Rakos


----------



## UpoorPeople (Apr 13, 2017)

the* "Find Waldo"* badge
(For that tricky Pax who enters an address for pickup, then waits on the other side of the street)


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

First class bish.....


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

UpoorPeople said:


> the "Find Waldo" badge
> (For that tricky Pax who enters an address for pickup, then waits on the other side of the street)


Or around the block. So you circle around thinking they might be and they start curling the same direction...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Stronger body odor of the day
Best marijuana smell
Vodka approval badge
Don't forget the infamous "at least I didn't puke" badge!


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

"Didn't trigger my PTSD."


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

Ten toes were on the curb....

MILF.....


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Toes to the curb (waiting outside)
Stone cold sober (not intoxicated at all)
Soberish (not sober enough to drive but sober enough to not cause problems)
Frequent flier (goes to/from the airport a lot)
In app tipper
Cash tipper
The elephant (that never leaves stuff)
Surge victim (pays for surge fares)
Gate code wizard (pre supplies you with everything you need to get to them.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Pit Crew badge 
Can we make a quick stop


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

This suitcase I've been dragging everywhere with me is so heavy... Can you put it in the trunk



It probably weighs twenty pounds


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

Front Seat Fanatic

Door Slamming Champion


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

POTpotpourrie - the scent of fresh Mary Jane smokers

Raped - low mile, high surge badge

Dude Man - says dude a lot

Inflate Gate - people too heavy/big for front seats and sit there anyway and somehow fit, but touching your elbow on the middle arm rest.

Kash kings - nice person who actually gives cash tips.

Hospital hospitality - out of the four entrances in hospitals... the badge for workers who actually tell you the entrance they are standing in for worker hospital pickups.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

BADGES:
The "Like" Queen
The FratTard
The Door Slammer
The Pity the Poor Uber Driver Because I am So Much Better
The Ass Crack Aroma
The Two-faced Great Personality but Will Always Rate You Low
The "Will Tip In The App but never does"


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Most Millennial (can't spit out a sentence without the word "literally" in it)


Literally, this should be, like, re-worded to read:_ "Literally, can't spit out a sentence without the word "literally" in it._


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

"Accurate Aimer"
All vomit on exterior; none inside or in door panel


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

PMartino said:


> "Accurate Aimer"
> All vomit on exterior; none inside or in door panel


Had one of those last night...

Ewwwwwwwwww

Rakos


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Literally, this should be, like, re-worded to read:_ "Literally, can't spit out a sentence without the word "literally" in it._


Literally, I agree!


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

This has been fun. Someone needs to make a thread about if you could make up a nick name for driver account what would it be


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

How about...

Wunhunglo...

IPfreely...

Theanswerisalwaysyes...

&#[email protected]&$#...

Rakos


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

The "you tried" badge

This is given to passengers that enter one address and are going at least a half mile farther...I drop them off early every time


----------



## UpoorPeople (Apr 13, 2017)

the* "Creep Factor 10" *badge
(single passenger that sits silently behind the driver at night and is staring into the rearview every time you look)


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

"Smug Smudger" or "Midas Touch"
Most fingerprints left by one hand in a single ride.


----------



## i_k (Jul 30, 2016)

Hell No! (rider from hell)
Ahchoo! (sick rider)
Snorer
Door-to-Door Diva
Party Bus Pimp..


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

The ananhole

I know I didn't tip but I left something in your car, can you bring it back, I promise I'll reward you generously....$5 later


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

MILF! OK, to be fair to all drivers, DILF!


----------



## UpoorPeople (Apr 13, 2017)

*"Crash Test Dummy"*
(doesn't wear a searbelt)


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

PMartino said:


> "Smug Smudger" or "Midas Touch"
> Most fingerprints left by one hand in a single ride.


Lol...that is funny as hell and hate that....I had a Pax show me places she visited and kept pointing out window and touching glass. The whole time my mind didn't even accept any words she was saying, just thinking... stop that, please stop those smudges.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

How about i emotionally support your face with my fist badge


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Best *Pa2Pb*
Best *LOL*
Best *SBSU*
Best *Tr*
Best *Rr*
Yes I know, those are hard to figure out and don't make too much since to anyone but me. Yet, they are the most like Driver badges and the way they were created.


----------



## Primeonly27 (Oct 18, 2016)

10 star big tipper! The badge would be a Ben Franklin

Guber - Gay Uber The badge would be a big cock

Boober - Big tit's ridding in Uber and this one would look like a some boobs.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

"You're gonna make a great UP story" badge.

" juicy chatter" badge. I really enjoyed listening in on your conversation.

"Clown car:" badge for those able to squeeze 6 or more into your car.

"You never really tipped me in the app." badge.

"You are so much better than your rating" badge.

"rakos would throw poo at you" badge.

"You just made damsel in distress a little richer" badge.

"Thank you" badge. You left something really nice in my car.

"How did you ever get 5 stars?" badge.

"You are probably better than the real Pax that ordered this is Uber" Badge.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

The 'Dude, Where's My Car' badge

FFS, why can't you remember where you left your car last night?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

MHR said:


> The 'Dude, Where's My Car' badge
> 
> FFS, why can't you remember where you left your car last night?


In defense of this badge, I've been so drunk I didn't know where I was and fell asleep on the pavement


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Surgeio said:


> Front Seat Fanatic
> 
> Door Slamming Champion


Yeah!!!!

Slam Champ



Surgeio said:


> Front Seat Fanatic
> 
> Door Slamming Champion


I swear one of these days some punk is going to slam my door and I'm going to get out and Joe Pesci their head with the door


----------



## Driftinginn (Mar 22, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> dooshbadge


Hilarious....


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

The ' Who's a Good Dog' badge for pax with real service dogs.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Here’s a few that I could think of...

•Toes to the Curb-Pax is ready and waiting before requesting, driver doesn’t have to wait

•Great Tipper-Given to pax/Eaters that tip

•Easy dropoff (Eats)-Given to Eaters that meet delivery driver at curb or is ready at the door (meaning they actually look at in-app tracking)

•Long Hauler-For pax that have a trip longer than around the corner for minimum fare (but mostly for trips 10+mi)

•Quiet Rider-Given to pax that don’t scream in your ear

•Clean Puker-For those (usually wasted) pax that just need to barf, either asking for a bag or for the driver to pull over before the carnage actually insues


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

"Dank" (The passenger that smells like a stanky bag of weed and causes you to have to travel to your next trip with all the windows down)


----------



## UpoorPeople (Apr 13, 2017)

*"AwkwardAward"*
(When you can't for your life get a decent conversation started. A few attempts followed by silence for the rest of the (long) ride...)

the *"You've gotta be f***ING KIDDING ME, is there something wrong with your LEGS?!"* badge
(For that fine moment when you swipe to find out that you're taking the PAX a block and a half)


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

Good conversation
If pax is on the phone either text or voice then I am completely cool and have no need to talk.
But if pax just sit there like a sack of meat not doing anything but still can't have a conversation I might as well drive a truck.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Bobble Head

The pax that passes out when your driving and inertia takes over.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

The Katie.









"So, how long have you been an Uber Driver?"

Me, I'm not an Uber Driver Ms. Couric, I don't work for Uber Corporation.

"I don't understand. I pressed the 'Request Uber' button and you showed up?"

Me.








No habla Ingles senora.


----------



## UpoorPeople (Apr 13, 2017)

*"The Weasel"*
(For the pax that cancels a surge ride as your driving to them and then you immediately receive their non-surge request. The trouble is uber'd have to let us give this badge without accepting the ride, cause I usually drive by them and honk 'n wave. )


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

"Good tipper".

Seriously we need a way to communicate to other drivers which pax tip and which ones don't.


----------



## uberlyftdude (Jun 1, 2017)

The Pool rider complaining about picking others up.

The Express Pool rider complaining about having to walk.

The call right after you accept the ride to ask if you're coming.

The best my last Uber driver stories.


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

"Top Dog"
For most convincing "service animal"


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

"wait time" "bad attitude" "to many pax" "bad pickup location"

lets give them some badges of shame, they should show up on the pings.


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

"Buried Alive"

You arrive to pick up this individual who needs a ride to the airport and he has ALL NINE of his large suitcases sitting in the driveway. He informs you he's taking a 35 minute flight to visit his brother and flying back the next day. 

(This actually happened one morning. Took me 12 minutes to get to him. I had to cancel on him for too much luggage. This piece of human garbage had the nerve to be pissed off that he had to request another ride.)

"Turd that wont Flush"

"This chatterbox wont shut up from pickup to drop off. Then this jabberjaw wants to share another "15 minute life story" with you when he gets to his destination and youve already ended the trip.

I had this happen to me the other night.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Fat Drunk Stupid Badge.


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

"Premature Evacuation"
Awarded to high-strung PAX who fling the door open before the vehicle has come to a safe, legal curbside stop. 

"Whatup Shortie" or "Hi, Bye"
For rides under a half a mile. 

"Don't Need No Stinkin' Badges"
Given to golden PAX who don't think their 5.0 rating will ever drop.


----------



## UpoorPeople (Apr 13, 2017)

PMartino said:


> "Premature Evacuation"


Awesome!


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

So I gave a list of positive (good pax) badges, here’s a few negative (bad pax) badge ideas...

•Aux Cord Junkie-For pax that ask for an aux cord, ask to connect to Bluetooth or ask for USB (to the radio) as soon as they get in the car, regardless of trip length

•Control Freak-For pax that get in and start messing with the radio (including changing presets), air, windows, etc. without asking

•The Love Guru-For the pax who hit on the driver, either straight or gay

•The Royal Treatment-For pax that demand something or use a tone, like “Hey, can you turn the heat down? Thanks *eyeroll*” instead of “Hey, would you mind turning the heat down a little bit please? It’s a little warm back here”

•Organic GPS (AKA Backseat Driver)-Pax that give you turn by turn directions even though the real GPS is doing it’s job just fine

•The Loudspeaker-For pax that scream loudly in your ear when talking to each other

•The Sailor-For pax who curse frequently

•Broken Feet-For pax taking a super short trip

•I’m Blind-For pax that should obviously be able to see you, you can clearly see them, yet they call and ask “where are you?”

•Jussa Minute-For pax who come out, tell the driver to wait a little bit, but clearly weren’t ready when they requested... And end up taking another 5 to 10 mins until they’re ready

•Last Minute-For pax that do just that, wait till the last minute to show up

•That’s Not Me-An addition to “Last Minute”, where they aren’t ready, are nowhere around, but there is a person or group of people right where the pin is (making it seem that they are undeniably your pax), you pick up fake pax and go, then real pax may cancel (or makes you cancel) and calls pissed, “well, if you were where you were supposed to be, it wouldn’t have happened” (keep in mind this does not count for picking up wrong pax in a busy area)

•I gotta Lyft/Gotta ‘Nother Ride-For pax that don’t come out or come out late (or call) and say “Sorry, I got a Lyft instead” or “Sorry, I didn’t know till now my buddy’s picking me up”

•Wasted/Sloshed/3 Sheets-For pax so drunk they can barely stand, can’t remember where they live, cause a scene or other issues

•Mmm ‘k bye/Gotcha in da app-For those actively avoiding tipping

•Bone 2 Pick-For pax that had issues with their last driver and take it out on you or have some misplaced issue with you

•Pigpen-Just like the peanuts character, stinks to high heaven and/or extremely filthy

Okay, it was more than a few this time


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Certain Judgment nice to see you! Check out my "My Interesting Conversation..." thread in the Stories forum and weigh in...I value your opinion!


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

UpoorPeople said:


> *"AwkwardAward"*
> (When you can't for your life get a decent conversation started. A few attempts followed by silence for the rest of the (long) ride...)
> 
> the *"You've gotta be f***ING KIDDING ME, is there something wrong with your LEGS?!"* badge
> (For that fine moment when you swipe to find out that you're taking the PAX a block and a half)


When the app says "this trip is too short to complete, do yoy want to cancel?"


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

4.9 forever said:


> Punctual
> Personal Hygiene
> Dressed to kill
> 
> ...


PROMISED TO TIP IN APP



Tihstae said:


> "Walking, Talking, GPS"


Back Seat Driver; Side Seat Driver



UpoorPeople said:


> the* "Find Waldo"* badge
> (For that tricky Pax who enters an address for pickup, then waits on the other side of the street)


Had a fare address at a BMW dealership, I arrive and wait a minute. Then I text the pax "I'm Here!" and they said WHERE ARE YOU? I repeated the address and screen shot it for him, who happened to be a quarter of a mile away at Walmart.

CANCEL



uberlyftdude said:


> The Pool rider complaining about picking others up.
> 
> The Express Pool rider complaining about having to walk.
> 
> ...


Those that call you right away to find out why you're not speeding toward them? CANCEL. They are letting you know upfront that they're going to be a PITA rider.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm paying a fortune you're getting a pittance and Ubers Screwing both of us Badge.


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

"Gold Digger"

Backseat riding pax that buried his index finger in his nose up to the third knuckle and thinks you didnt see him doing it.

"Dead Gold Digger"

Same pax as above but this sorry bastard wipes his buried treasure on or under your seat.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

RangerBella said:


> "Gold Digger"
> 
> Backseat riding pax that buried his index finger in his nose up to the third knuckle and thinks you didnt see him doing it.
> 
> ...


I prefer the pax who consume the harvest instead of using the seat to dispose.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

1.5xorbust said:


> I prefer the pax who consume the harvest instead.


EWWWWWWWWWWWWW....

humans do THAT.....Ewwwww

Rakos


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Mikedamirault said:


> So I gave a list of positive (good pax) badges, here's a few negative (bad pax) badge ideas...
> 
> •Aux Cord Junkie-For pax that ask for an aux cord, ask to connect to Bluetooth or ask for USB (to the radio) as soon as they get in the car, regardless of trip length
> 
> ...


If you ain't negative you ain't an uber driver lol


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

Large and in charge.
The pax who is oversized and complains about ur small car. Then wants to tell you how to drive and which way to go.


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

"Talkin' out his ass"

The pax that lifts his ass off the seat or leans his ass over to fire off awful ass gas. This pax want everyone in the car to know what he's getting ready to do. 

(I had to pull over and we all got out gagging. We were all laughing like hell by the end of it. And I got a $10 tip on top of it all.)

"I'm gon bussa cap muthafu****"

Pax opens the door and greets you and is very nice to the driver........then she makes a phone call to some unfortunate soul and she commences to go off and get all ghetto on his ass for 3/4 of the trip. Hangs up and continues her rant, chuck'n and jive'n (out loud) to........nobody. Finally we arrive and she exits still ranting on (even louder) to herself. I could still hear her as I pulled away. She tipped $5.

"Complete and utter bullshit"

The pax that tells you he owns and runs over 10 stores for the last 10 years. But his drunk ass had forgotten that he just told you 5 minutes earlier that he was 22 years old. Then you drop him off at his run down apartment.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

'Grocery Store Diva'

'#1 Drug Runner'

'Wait Time Pro'

'1 Mile Milestone' (for achieving 500, 1 mile trips)


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> I prefer the pax who consume the harvest instead of using the seat to dispose.


::blinkblink::


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> ::blinkblink::


??


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> ??


I prefer the ones that trumpet into a tissue, myself.

How long have you been into watching folks eat their boogers?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> I prefer the ones that trumpet into a tissue, myself.
> 
> How long have you been into watching folks eat their boogers?


That's getting kind of personal don't you think? But since you asked probably since the first grade.


----------



## URMomsBox (Dec 8, 2017)

Surgeio said:


> Front Seat Fanatic
> 
> Door Slamming Champion


short of "stereotyping"... nahh... Im gonna... I notice that Asians LOVE to slam the doors when they get out...


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

4:45 waiting time badge
thanks for not talking to me badge
hitting on pool pax badge
where are you call badge
oh are you here badge
still on the train badge
5 pax in a prius badge
needs a helmet badge
hardest door slam of the day badge
the most sighs in traffic badge
backseat driver badge
cool shortcut badge
cool argument badge
awkward date badge
underage rider badge


i could keep going


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

#yoloswag Freeloader @$$hat

Earned by: performing at least 50 trips a week and make slanderous, libelous and character defamation complaints about every Uber driver who picked you up

The Pr#ck @$$hat

Earned by: making inappropriate/sexual innuendo comments to female Uber drivers 4X per month on the physical dimensions of their female endowment and/or other parts of their anatomy. Must not have driver initiated trip cancellation for achivement to apply.

Supa Fly Gangsta @$$hat

Earned by: have at least one The Pr#ck @$$hat badge to qualify. Must be impaired by alcohol, weed, and/or other street designer drug pharmaceutical on one trip. Must complete at least one effective pass at female driver while under influence of said pharmaceutical while doing trip. Must NOT be deactivated from platform if driver provides dash cam evidence to law enforcement.

minderwertig @$$hat

Earned by: being a niggardly ****** McScrooge pax who has done 670 rides and never tipped once....ever

UNTER-Consiglieri @$$hat

Earned by: successful 1 star streak nerfing at least 15 uber driver ratings in a single calendar week. Uber CS must NOT change pax rating at driver request for this achievement to be valid.

Socially Challenged Moron @$$hat

Earned by: slamming door while entering and leaving a vehicle for 1 calendar week-regardless of increasingly negative driver feedback--and inclusive of all local, state, national and religious holidays

Über A$$hat

Earned by: achieving all the above on a 24/7/365 basis

Edit: Both "niggardly" and "d.ouche" are in the English and American dictionary. Yet on these forums, "niggardly" is acceptable while "d.ouche" is not?? 

Oh the irony. Must be a contemporary, pop culture thing....


----------

